# استخدام الليزر في التعقيم



## مازن الهيتي (16 يوليو 2009)

منذ اكتشاف الليزر في عام 1960 وحتى يومنا هذا ظل موضوع الليزر يشغل حيزا واسعا في جميع ميادين العلوم والتكنولوجيا ،فقد شملت تطبيقاته جميع مجالات الحياة من طب وهندسة وعلوم مدنية وعسكرية وذلك لما تتمتع به أشعة الليزر من خواص كالاتجاهية والسطوع وقابلية التبئير العالية واحادية الطول الموجي جعلت منه أداة فريده في تطبيقات العلوم والتكنولوجيا .
أن تطبيقات الليزر فاقت حدود التصور وربما لا يعقل عند غير المختصين بفيزياء الليزر أن يستعمل كملقط بصري optical trap في تدوير الخلايــا rotational cells وأحداث 
شق في أحد جوانب جدار الخلية بل و أحداث تثبيط inactivation في أحد الجينات فيDNA الخلية الحية غير المرغوب فيها.
ولا عجب أن يستعمل الليزر في تعقيم الماء وبعض المواد الغذائية كطريقة من طرائق التعقيم الفيزيائية مثل استعمال الحرارة والضغط والموجات فوق الصوتية والأشعة فوق البنفسجية والبلازما فضلاً عن الطرائق الكيميائية الأخرى .
وقد يتبادرالى الذهن أن هذه الطريقة تبدو مكلفة فيما إذا طبقت في معامل تصفية المياه وإنتاج المواد الغذائية ألا أنه بمجرد الاطلاع على فوائد هذا التطبيق فانه سيبدو الأمر مستحقاً للعناء وعندما يكون لليزر قابلية قتل السبورات(spores) البكترية والتي هي اكثر مقاومة من الخلايا الخضرية بأكثر من (40) مرة وهو فارق كبير جداً قياساً بالطرائق التقليدية التي لا تستطيع قتلها بهذا يكون الليزر قد حقق انجازاً عظيماً
أن طريقة بسترة الحليب طريقة غير كفؤءة في تعقيم الحليب بسبب تواجد الاحياء المجهرية في الحليب بعد البسترة والتي تم فيها رفع درجة حرارة الحليب إلى 63 م° مدة نصف ساعــة أن أي ارتفاع في درجة حرارة الحليب قد يؤدي إلى تغير طعم الحليب إلى طعم غير مرغوب فضلاعن تحطم البروتينات المفيدة لذلك تبقى بعض الاحياء المجهرية ذات المقاومة العالية للحرارة في الحليب هي المسؤولة عن فساد الحليب لهذا تم اللجوء إلى استعمال الليزر حيث يبقى الحليب باردا دون ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة كما في استعمال ليزر الاكسايمرexcimer وهذا يعني أن يحتفظ الحليب بكامل الفائدة الغذائية فضلا عن تعقيمه للحليب بنسبة قتل 100% بسبب قابلية الليزر على قتل الابواغ البكترية (spores) لذلك يمكن الاحتفاظ بالحليب ومشتقاته إلى أمد طويل دون أن يفسد , يمكن الاستفادة من هذا التطبيق في مجالات الطب أيضا فيمكن تعقيم الاقنية الجذرية للأسنان dental root canal باستعمال ليزر نيديميوم-ياك وأيضا تعقيم وتسريع علاج جروح الحروق من الجراثيم التي لها مقاومة عالية ضد المضادات الحيوية وذلك باستعمال ليزر ثنائي أوكسيد الكاربون وتقنية التحسس الضوئي .


----------



## AhmedMidOoO (17 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر للمعلومات القيمه والليزر انجاز علمى وفوائده كتيره يا رب نستفيد بيها


----------



## falcon_of_lava (19 يوليو 2009)

معلومه جيده جدا تستحق الشكر


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم غلى هذه العلومات القيمة


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ......


----------



## مصطفى الياسين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخي العزيز باراك الله فيك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخي مازن على هذا الموضوع


----------



## طبيبة (لجين) مسلمة (14 يناير 2010)

أول مرة اقرأ المعلومات دى عند تعقيم اللبن بالبسترة وانو مش مفيد فى التخلص من البكتريا الموجودة فى اللبن
وتقنية الليزر دى تحفة جدا
ميرسى ع المعلومات​


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## طه الشرعبي (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجوا منك يا ملك الليزر ان تحدد اماكن بيع جهاز تعقيم الاغذيه بالليزر في السعوديه ولك فائق احترامي


----------



## poru (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مثيرة جدا للاهتمام


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

